# Windows 8 how to reboot in safe mode



## irishkate89 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a Toshiba laptop with Windows 8, unable to get it up and running, receive blue screen whave encountered a problem, need to re-start, its a vicious cycle. how do i get it into safe mode?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

See Designing for PCs that boot faster than ever before.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I would first try switching off the computer, in the middle of the cycle. When you boot up again, it should give you the choice on the repair screen.


----------



## irishkate89 (Oct 14, 2010)

It doesn't give me an option for that


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

At what stage does it blue screen and is there any more of the message you can read after 
We have encountered a problem - 
*Please state exactly what screens you see before the blue screen - of death *


----------



## irishkate89 (Oct 14, 2010)

When I turn the laptop on I get the Toshiba Leading Innovation screen, then it turns to a blue screen with a msg "  Your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart. We're just collecting some error info. and then we'll restart for you." Then comes back with the Toshiba Leading Innovation screen along with a msg at the bottom "Preparing Automatic Repair" then it goes blank as in a black screen


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

with it shut down
disconnect mains power
remove battery
hold down power button for a full 20 seconds
reconnect mains power ONLY
and try again

Please post full model details


----------



## irishkate89 (Oct 14, 2010)

Same results as prior entry


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Please post full model details


----------



## irishkate89 (Oct 14, 2010)

What are full model details? Of the laptop itself:
Toshiba Satellite C855D-S5315


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Whilst I have a look at that please post the history leading up to this
I presume there has been indications of something amiss before
Also what was the last activity being conducted before this occurred


----------



## irishkate89 (Oct 14, 2010)

I just don't get why safe mode is so hard for Windows 8. There's no other wording or message then what I have posted previous.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If your last is a reply to my 11 please read my post again and please provide details of what etc., 
Hope you do not think that is a sharp response but all I have to go on at the moment is what you tell me

That computer comes with
Toshiba Recovery Media Creator,

I presume you have NOT so created


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I just don't get why safe mode is so hard for Windows 8.


Then maybe you want to scan again through that long article to which I linked.


----------



## irishkate89 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just marked close, I will go elsewhere


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Indeed, as my colleague says
A UEFI firmware and fastboot, which your laptop will be, can boot, load the drivers from the firmware and hand control to the Windows Boot Manager in 200 milliseconds and that is faster than any human being can press a key

What we need is, as I asked the history to this occurrence.

Also HOLD down the F12 key whilst powering up - when the Toshiba screen appears with OPTIONS, what are those options please 
BE CAREFUL if it does appear as one of them MAYBE restore to and if you did not create the

*JUST seen the last - as you wish*

I was proceeding if the F12 did not offer any possible solution as to a boot option, proceeding to the next possible answer but in view of your last I will leave it with you

Good luck with it.


----------

